# First experience with broken comb



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, how I love to experience "firsts". They certainly are hard to forget. Today was a bit cooler than the last few days have been, but still hot. Thank God for that breeze. I got home from work around 2:30 this afternoon and went out back to check on the girls.
I noticed a dark pool behind the tbh. I thought one of the dogs piddled back there, but decided to investigate to satisfy my curiosity. I saw three bees swirling around in a very sluggish manner and immediately knew it was honey. "Not good", I thought to myself.
Upon further investigation within the hive, I discovered a small comb collapse that wasn't as bad as I thought. I was able to pick up a hefty chunk the size of my hand and stick it in a bowl. Not what I had in mind for my first time "harvesting" from this hive, but alas. Here are some pics.


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome. I'm having issues uploading pictures.


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

Reaching in to clean up broken comb is my least favorite part of TBH management. Good for you getting to it right away. 
I don't have any TBH's with screened bottom. If it gets really hot I'd try closing that screen with a piece of plywood. Ventilation is a good thing but too much hot air blowing through the hive might be more than the bees (or the comb) can handle.


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Aram. I agree that the screened bottom may be ventilating the hive too much. This is my first tbh I built and I think I think the bottom could have been more narrow. It's been about 86 for the last week, so perhaps I should think about closing up the bottom in this heat. One this is for sure though, they weren't as friendly yesterday afternoon as they usually are. I'm so glad I was suited up!


----------



## dmacmtb (Jan 9, 2008)

Also, what kind of cover do you have & is it raised above the top bars. I use a large board on top of two spacers. Forgot to put the roof back on the other day (90+ degrees) and a couple heavy honey combs broke. With a roof & small air gap, I haven't had any problems.
-dmacmtb


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

I built my roof so there is about 2" of air space between the bars and the bottom of the roof. Funny story. My tbh swarmed today and I couldn't recover it, since they landed 50' up an oak tree. I just had that sucker open and didn't see any swarm cells. They had plenty of room in there...:scratch:


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I see there's a screened bottom which is open in the photos. You would think that comb would never break with that much ventilation. I worry that screened bottoms are leading to more issues than we realize. I think it may be making it much harder for the bees to regulate the temperature and humidity as they want.

I know that people are really buying into the screened bottom board hard in recent years, and I can see why, but I just don't trust it. There are climates where bees will nest in the open, with no enclosure. And in those, perhaps it wouldn't matter so much. I think it's one of those recent inventions that should be viewed with more skepticism. I can see using a screened bottom with a solid enclosure beneath for varroa control, but not wide open.

I haven't got any experience with them, but the reason I don't is that they just don't seem desirable. So it's just a feeling - an opinion.

Adam


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> I think it may be making it much harder for the bees to regulate the temperature and humidity as they want.
> Adam


my thoughts also


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

I concur as well.


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Well folks, it gets REAL HOT down in this part of Texas and standard top bar combs will fall apart here and certainly further north. I keep telling everyone of the benefits of a top bar that also has a vertical piece as a part of the bar. Make the bar a "T" instead of just horizontal(for KTBH). If you are using Tanzanian top bars then try 2 vertical pieces per bar.


----------

